# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  I am doing this report in stages because if you have too many pix in any one report, it goes FUBAR.  Here is part one.

First of all, what Anguilla isn

## Island Visitor

I am doing this report in stages because if you have too many pix in any one report, it goes FUBAR.  Here is part one.

First of all, what Anguilla isn

----------


## Island Visitor

Ping pong and a playground next to the pirate's ship



The lunch resto (next to the pirate ship)



Big boat photoed from lunch resto



Grounds at Malliouhana, walking to the beach

----------


## Island Visitor

I will do each resto individually as there are lots of pix.

----------


## Petri

I cannot understand how they have given permission to build those two ugly four-story buildings on Meads Bay.  They're just awful and spoil the place (not to mention they seem to be almost empty all the time).

Also the new place at the other end of Meads Bay is probably going to spoil that nice and quiet beach for good.

----------


## julianne

IV,
Thanks for your observations &amp; photos. We haven't been to AXA in years---since we discovered St. Barth. The AXA resorts are lovely and the beaches beautiful. 

Is the construction boom helping the people who live there with employment &amp; opportunity? Or are the resort developers importing the workforce? Crime escalated in AXA largely because the influx of tourists helped the resorts but did little for the folks in the interior, especially the young males. We have friends, longtime AXA devotees, who were robbed at gunpoint in their villa. Even more serious crimes have been reported. This clearly doesn't help AXA'S image so I hope that the prosperity you noted is spreading throughout the island &amp; not being confined to the developers. 
Julia

----------


## Island Visitor

Bonjour Petri et Julia:

The construction down at the other end, straddling Mead's Bay and Barnes Bay, is the Viceroy which will have a lot of high end units.  The other two projects on Mead's Bay will also have fairly high end units, but high capacity as well.

There is no doubt that Mead's Bay will change some; however, I feel condifent that Malliouhana will still maintain standards.  It's little corner of the beach is somewhat protected although folks can stroll in and if things get two crowded, I imagine they will beef up their other beach (Turtle) which is not accessible other than by water or through Malliouhana.

I did query several people about the building boom and what it means.  And, yes, there are definitely  _gastarbeiters_ who have been imported to do a lot of the heavy lifting.  Indeed, Viceroy I believe is being built by Indians who would walk the beach in large groups from time to time.  No bad behavior, just a little odd looking.

Some Anguillans feel that the Old Folks sold out and once their bonanza is spent, the money is gone and so is the heritage of Anguilla.  The younger people apparently are far more conscious of keeping land "in the family".  As such, they are partnering more with outsiders and trying to benefit by the relationship as opposed to selling out.  Even the law has taken this into account and no one but Anguillans can build homes on the beach anymore.  Hotels, condos, yes.  But homes on the beach have to be owned by Anguillans.

Anguilla COULD BECOME what some maintain that St Barth has already become (even if that sentiment is wrong concering St Barth).  If it is a consolation, everything that I saw going in appeared to be pretty High End.  So it is likely that it will draw a more monied crowd than other nearby "THREE NIGHT SPECIAL!" islands that appeal to Aunt Marge and Uncle Leo from Sheboygan.  Even so, on Mead's Bay alone, they are building at least three new properties that will have more rooms than Guanahani, St Barth's one Megaresort (LOL).

Here is my prediction for the future:

1.  Anguilla will become a favored destination for Monied Folks and draw a lot of Northeast Lawyers, Bidnessfolks, doctors, etc.  It will be on everyone's maps.  The great beaches will remain.  Ditto the great restos.  But some of the casual limin vibe will give way to Glitz.

2.  St Barths will continue to be the ONLY place like it in the Caribbean.

3.  Anguilla will become "more famous" than St Barth.  

4.  Every Season, The Uberriche will still go to St Barth.

Monsieur Le Maire Magras - et en juillet Monsieur Le President Magras - is a slow/no growth leader who sees the dangers out there.  Yes, he has permitted more villas during his time than any other time in St Barth history (some of which he had no control over).  But there is a moratorium on hotels and even locals on St Barths must struggle to build villas.  That is, it takes YEARS for even locals to get building permits.

St Barth is unique.  Anguilla is fantastic - and probably always will be.  But it is trading Limin for Glam.  Everyone can have their own opinion of that.

PS:  I think Malliouhana will always be a prize and as I plan to go back many times, I shall sound the warning bell if I ever feel otherwise.

----------


## Petri

Yes, Malliouhana is different and will most likely to continue so.  If one visits Cap Juluca, CuisinArt etc you can definetly feel the difference to M.  I just cannot imagize how boring it would be to stay in one of the uber-expensive Anguilla villas.  The island has very little other activities to offer, the landscape is flat and dull, and basicly not maintained at all, and there are only a few restaurants that one would consider good or great.

For the first trip it was nice to visit but since then, we've gone there only to get used to the sun before going elsewhere.

On our last trip, we arrived to St. Barth from Anguilla and I cannot describe how big the feeling of being "back in civilization" was at the rental car counter.

But anyway, I hope (other) people will still like Anguilla and visit there, and that at least part of the tourism money will go back to the locals (and not only to get their new SUV's/pickups).

----------

